# Multi Gym required.



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

hello guys

I already have a bench, free weights and power rack. In addition I have a really cra*p multi gym (pro power) and its old and knckered. I do tend to use it alot though, find it helps me. I am looking for a replacement between £150-200 price range. ( it doesnt need to have a huge amount of weight resistence)

I've seen the following , what do you guys think of them? or if you have no experience with them. but are the brands usually reliable and decent?

[h=1]V-Fit Herculean LFG2 Lay Flat Home Gym -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/V-Fit-Herculean-LFG2-Lay-Flat-Home-Gym-r-r-p-279-99-/131160853044?pt=UK_SportsLeisure_ExerciseFitness_MultiGyms_JN&hash=item1e89cbca34

or maximusle home gym

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Maximuscle-Home-Gym-bench-butterfly-shoulder-Press-brand-New-pulley-System-/351012098234?pt=UK_SportsLeisure_ExerciseFitness_MultiGyms_JN&hash=item51b9f390ba

*or any other please share???*


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Keep saving or get a decent 'power tec' one on finance


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

could it be that you just need a cable machine?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Can you not get a cable system for your power rack?


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks, but no. I prefer a full multi gym.


----------



## shocksl (Jun 19, 2012)

Any more suggestions


----------

